# 5 minutes



## scrubbinrims (Feb 27, 2015)

So I get back from California late last night and was catching up on administrative stuff for work in the home office after been away a week.
Being an infrequent CABE member as of late, I logged in here for a break in the action and there was a pm for me from a friend I recently sold a bike part to.
He pointed to an ebay listing I might be interested in, I clicked the link he provided, and there she was...
I scrambled on my keyboard to hit the buy it now, barely looking the bike over and noticing it was 2 only hours away.
I just back from picking it up and when I had the young seller who was selling his Grandma's bike how long the bike had been listed, he replied "5 minutes."
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=231491977093




Chris


----------



## bikiba (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow! Nice!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 27, 2015)

Good for you Chris. Can't wait to see what you do with it. Rob.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Feb 27, 2015)

Somewhere in Minnesota tonight, Darcy is plunging a knife in a scrubbinrims doll over and over :eek:



pap
.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 27, 2015)

Congrats Chris.  It's in good hands now


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 28, 2015)

What is it? I like the fender braces but the rest of it has some crazy proportions.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 28, 2015)

By the looks of it the fenders chainguard and rack are aluminum..... are they?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 28, 2015)

Shawn Michael said:


> What is it? I like the fender braces but the rest of it has some crazy proportions.




It's a girls shelby airflow. Don't know year but I'm sure Chris will provide later. Rob.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice Chris. 
It's great having friends looking for great bikes and sharing the link with us.
Let's see more pictures. 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## mike j (Feb 28, 2015)

"You snooze, you loose" certainly doesn't apply here. Great score, love to see more photo's of this beauty also.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 28, 2015)

To be priced at $1,000 the grandson must have done a little online research, and I'm sure he thought that price was in the upper reaches, and that he might have to negotiate to a more reasonable price.
When it sold in 5 minutes of his posting, he probably wondered why and questioned if he had miss calculated it's value.
The fenders alone are worth more than that. Add in an embossed aluminium guard and rack and you're pretty much talking the motherlode.
Nice welcome home present, Chris.
I hope your trip to California went well.


----------



## halfatruck (Feb 28, 2015)

I guess you won't be needing a rack from JAF/CO


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 28, 2015)

I can't believe it lasted 5 minutes.  I wonder who he got his appraisal from.  The guard and rack look like chrome to me though, but still...


----------



## vincev (Feb 28, 2015)

great timing


----------



## bricycle (Feb 28, 2015)

Timing is everything! Good 4 U!!!


----------



## slick (Feb 28, 2015)

Damnit..................very jealous. VERY. Ive been wanting an original paint one for Karla for awhile. The last one i had a lead on isn't working out. Too many people involved to seal the deal. Great $4k score.


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 28, 2015)

Talk about timing...Wow!  Wicked score!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 28, 2015)

I appreciate the responses...usually I feel it's effort more than anything else that leads to finding good ol bikes, but I just feel lucky about this one.
I gave her a once over today, leaving more detailed work for the Spring.
Condition of the bike is fine, paint about a 6, but the money parts I would consider nice.
The rack and guard are chromed steel...btw, I think the opinion that smooth side airflow racks were less deluxe might be false as I cannot imagine a more deluxe ladies Shelby than this speedline model.
Rear Morrow H3, so probably a Fall or perhaps a Christmas bike 1938.
So, the grandson did approach the American Pickers who did not reply (thanks Mike!) and also corresponded with the Copake auction house who wanted to procure the bike for the upcoming event.
He didn't want to ship it.
When I picked up the bike at the car dealership where he worked, his associates gathered around the bike and I fielded a number of questions, with the last being value as Marty suggested, that was re-evaluated after the quick hammer.
After I provided my answer and why, I thanked him for the opportunity to keep the bike here in Virginia, which those in my collection have a special meaning.
I'll and update pics tomorrow if some more snow melts.
Chris


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 28, 2015)

*Missed it by this much...*

I saw it on ebay, and it sold as I was reaching for the button.... nice score, good on ya. I feel like Maxwell Smart... I missed it by *this* much. ;o(


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 1, 2015)

The man knew what he was doing with all his 'feelers' out there. Just think though no money into it you possibly get it for 'free', you do a lil research and a quick post to a sight, who in there right mind wouldn't want 10 Benjamin's in their hand in 5 mins flat. he was probably not into bikes like WE all are. Great find good luck with her.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 1, 2015)

I had one in rough condition pop up on my CL, I don't remember how complete it was, but I believe the asking price was $200 and I hesitated because at the time I wasn't sure what it was....


----------



## mruiz (Mar 2, 2015)

Well what was the bottom line? As for price? it sure needs to go in Chris collection, Or I should say Musium. 
 Mitch


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 2, 2015)

Mitch,

I paid 985.00 (in cash...I offered to split the alternate paypal 3% fee we didn't use) for it and whatever 4 hours of gas utilized was at 2.29/galloon.
What it is actually worth, I would say around 2.5-3k in its current condition without aluminum on board.
This is the most deluxe ladies Shelby ever produced with stainless steel tank inserts, fluted fenders...I don't believe the aluminum guard and rack were available the particular time she was built or it would have been on there and aluminum probably wasn't a dealer option either.
I have been looking for this model myself for a while and has a nice place in the museum...just need to buy some more red velvet rope. 

I stopped by the J Crew warehouse outlet, as they are based in Lynchburg, and loaded up on shoes for my girls at 10.00 a pop, so it was a good day.

Chris


----------



## vincev (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes ,did you give your buddy a finders fee? He deserves one for that find.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 2, 2015)

Actually I did Vince, I refunded the money on the bike part the informant purchased.
That's how I roll.
Chris


----------



## mruiz (Mar 2, 2015)

Red velvet rope? What size? I will keep my eye out for some. And red carpet too.


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice score


----------

